# Another Dang Noob!



## Sarge (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all, my name is Sarge, BB in Jukoryo JJ (OUT OF PRACTICE!) and I found this board by accident. I liked the advice and Maturity I read, lacking in so many other boards, so I joined and am looking forward to learning from all of you. I am retired AF, and now teach AFJROTC in a High School in South bend, In. I only add my thoughts to something if some one hasn't already said what I feel, so I lurk until I have something useful to contribute.

More later
Hoo Yah
Sarge


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 5, 2007)

Howdy Sarge, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting and like you said the maturity level here is excellent.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Sarge.  My daughter leaves for Air Force BMT on the 18th.  Thanks for your service and happy posting.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks all! HooYah to your daughter Jeff! I was in Spec Ops, a mechanic on AC/MC and C130's Been everywhere, seen alot of cool and not so cool stuff.

Sarge


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Sarge.


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sarge said:


> Thanks all! HooYah to your daughter Jeff! I was in Spec Ops, a mechanic on AC/MC and C130's Been everywhere, seen alot of cool and not so cool stuff.
> 
> Sarge


Sarge, she's heading in for AGE.  I did 7 years in the USMC as a 2674 and worked with alot of the Air Force crypto guys and gals.  Top notch folks.


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 7, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 7, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Sarge (Sep 10, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Sarge, she's heading in for AGE. I did 7 years in the USMC as a 2674 and worked with alot of the Air Force crypto guys and gals. Top notch folks.


 
Thanks Jeff, I have worked with Uncle Sam's Misguided Children many times (Force Recon and Air Wings) Always had a good time with them.
I have in all my time had one problem with anyone from another branch, and that was recuiter from the Navy who was lying to kids at my school- Navy took care of his butt. 

Thanks For your service to our great nation
HooYah
Sarge


----------



## donna (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2007)

Greetings Sarge and Welcome to MT..


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2007)

Sarge, welcome.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Sarge (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks all! I visit frequently, and will hopefully post a few things


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Sarge, welcome to MT!


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Sarge, I'm new to MT too, and a South Bender. What high school are you at?


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome Sarge!  I'm currently in the Air Force reserves, was formerly Security Forces on active duty & retrained in Personnel when I joined the reserves.


----------

